# need help installing ROM



## zhakrin

Just to clarify, this is my first attempts at rooting a phone.

I've successfully tried several of the custom ROMs and while there are some things I like about them I've decided I really like the look and feel of the stock ROM. I downloaded one of the debloated and deodexed ones from the list. However, these are tar files and not zip so they don't install like the others I've tried. I tried using some instructions I saw on how to put your phone back to stock, but I just used the debloated file instead. Well the Samsung software didn't like that and for some reason Odin fails when trying to install from there. So at this point I'm stuck. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


----------



## shrike1978

zhakrin said:


> Just to clarify, this is my first attempts at rooting a phone.
> 
> I've successfully tried several of the custom ROMs and while there are some things I like about them I've decided I really like the look and feel of the stock ROM. I downloaded one of the debloated and deodexed ones from the list. However, these are tar files and not zip so they don't install like the others I've tried. I tried using some instructions I saw on how to put your phone back to stock, but I just used the debloated file instead. Well the Samsung software didn't like that and for some reason Odin fails when trying to install from there. So at this point I'm stuck. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


That should install from Odin. Are you getting a particular error from odin when you flash it?


----------



## fortesquieu

zhakrin said:


> Just to clarify, this is my first attempts at rooting a phone.
> 
> I've successfully tried several of the custom ROMs and while there are some things I like about them I've decided I really like the look and feel of the stock ROM. I downloaded one of the debloated and deodexed ones from the list. However, these are tar files and not zip so they don't install like the others I've tried. I tried using some instructions I saw on how to put your phone back to stock, but I just used the debloated file instead. Well the Samsung software didn't like that and for some reason Odin fails when trying to install from there. So at this point I'm stuck. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


Did it say invalid hash number or something like that?


----------



## zhakrin

This is the error I receive when trying to flash with Odin.

<ID:0/003> Can't open the specified file. (Line: 1815)


----------



## hoppermi

Make sure you are using the factory cable. keep the battery in during flashing.


----------



## shrike1978

zhakrin said:


> This is the error I receive when trying to flash with Odin.
> 
> <ID:0/003> Can't open the specified file. (Line: 1815)


It sounds like the file may be bad. Have you tried redownloading it?


----------



## zhakrin

I tried the rar version and the full version. Same result with both.

I have the factory cable and the battery was in during flash.


----------



## kvswim

"zhakrin said:


> Just to clarify, this is my first attempts at rooting a phone.
> 
> I've successfully tried several of the custom ROMs and while there are some things I like about them I've decided I really like the look and feel of the stock ROM. I downloaded one of the debloated and deodexed ones from the list. However, these are tar files and not zip so they don't install like the others I've tried. I tried using some instructions I saw on how to put your phone back to stock, but I just used the debloated file instead. Well the Samsung software didn't like that and for some reason Odin fails when trying to install from there. So at this point I'm stuck. Any help or advice is greatly appreciated.


Tars and MD5s are for Odin.
Quick How-To:
Run ODIN. Hit PDA, then pick the .tar. Then, power off your phone, pull out the battery, plug it in, and hold down vol. down. This should set your phone into Download Mode, and it should be recognized in odin in a little yellow box ("COMxx"). Slip your battery in and press start. And wait. Done!

Sent from my Droid Charge running Infinity Beta


----------



## kvswim

"zhakrin said:


> I tried the rar version and the full version. Same result with both.
> 
> I have the factory cable and the battery was in during flash.


Oh, you have to decompress first (if you aren't doing so) use 7Zip or WinRAR.

Sent from my Droid Charge running Infinity Beta


----------



## dwitherell

zhakrin said:


> I tried the rar version and the full version. Same result with both.
> 
> I have the factory cable and the battery was in during flash.


Where is the file located on the PC? What operating system is the PC? Are you running ODIN with administrative privileges? Does the name of the file you are trying to put in PDA end in .tar.md5?

EDIT: Do what kvswim said! :grin:


----------



## zhakrin

kvswim said:


> Oh, you have to decompress first (if you aren't doing so) use 7Zip or WinRAR.
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge running Infinity Beta


I did the decompression on the zipped file. I'm downloading the one that isn't deodexed. We'll know something in about an hour.


----------



## zhakrin

kvswim said:


> Tars and MD5s are for Odin.
> Quick How-To:
> Run ODIN. Hit PDA, then pick the .tar. Then, power off your phone, pull out the battery, plug it in, and hold down vol. down. This should set your phone into Download Mode, and it should be recognized in odin in a little yellow box ("COMxx"). Slip your battery in and press start. And wait. Done!
> 
> Sent from my Droid Charge running Infinity Beta


The instructions I have specify that I need to check the Re-Partition box and uncheck the Auto Reboot and F. Reset Time boxes. Is that correct?


----------



## kvswim

"zhakrin said:


> I did the decompression on the zipped file.  I'm downloading the one that isn't deodexed. We'll know something in about an hour.


As a last resort, do you want to record the screen while you're trying to flash, post it on youtube, and we'll try to see what you're doing wrong?

Sent from my Droid Charge running Infinity Beta


----------



## zhakrin

dwitherell said:


> Where is the file located on the PC? What operating system is the PC? Are you running ODIN with administrative privileges? Does the name of the file you are trying to put in PDA end in .tar.md5?
> 
> EDIT: Do what kvswim said! :grin:


The file is in a folder on my desktop. Using Win 7. Not running with admin privileges but it prompts and I allow it (so yes in a nutshell I suppose it is) And, yes, it is a .tar.md5 file.

Also this has been successful in several other attempts with other files, just not this one.


----------



## kvswim

"zhakrin said:


> The instructions I have specify that I need to check the Re-Partition box and uncheck the Auto Reboot and F. Reset Time boxes. Is that correct?


If you're not using a PIT, do not check Repartition. Auto reboot and Reset Time can stay check.

Sent from my Droid Charge running Infinity Beta


----------



## dwitherell

zhakrin said:


> The file is in a folder on my desktop. Using Win 7. Not running with admin privileges but it prompts and I allow it (so yes in a nutshell I suppose it is) And, yes, it is a .tar.md5 file.
> 
> Also this has been successful in several other attempts with other files, just not this one.


Sounds like it may be checking repartition without using a PIT file that is causing the issue then. I'd keep following what kvswim says!


----------



## zhakrin

I'll reset it back to stock and try again.

As a side note. Can I use custom kernels and such with the rooted stock ROM?


----------



## kvswim

"zhakrin said:


> I'll reset it back to stock and try again.
> 
> As a side note. Can I use custom kernels and such with the rooted stock ROM?


Yes. LeanKernel and PBJT both work with stock deodexed debloated.


----------



## zhakrin

kvswim said:


> Yes. LeanKernel and PBJT both work with stock deodexed debloated.


OK, next newbie question. I thought LeanKernel and PBJT were for Froyo and this is GingerBread. Are they interchangeable?


----------



## shrike1978

zhakrin said:


> OK, next newbie question. I thought LeanKernel and PBJT were for Froyo and this is GingerBread. Are they interchangeable?


No. You'll need to use either imoseyon's repacked kernel or imnut's Infinity kernel.


----------



## kvswim

"zhakrin said:


> OK, next newbie question. I thought LeanKernel and PBJT were for Froyo and this is GingerBread. Are they interchangeable?


I must've missed where you said GB... sorry


----------



## zhakrin

Looks like it was the Re-Partition button being checked in Odin that was causing the problem. Thanks everyone for all your help!


----------

